# Halloween Candy Death Match III: Butterfinger vs. Clark Bar



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

:chef: 

Sorry to musle in on your territory chilli, but I have to know, who do you love??

My pick is the Clark Bar, next to Pez, the perfict food.


----------



## 1538 (Jun 3, 2001)

Butterfinger/Clarkbar - there's a difference??? :lol: 

So does that make a Pez + Clarkbar casserole the perfect meal?


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

rotflmao:lol: 

the subtle differences between the clark and butterfinger, the clark bar is one long candy bar with greater ........... I can't write this w/o making it sound lude. 
Suffice to say the clark bar is bigger, and in candy bar land size does matter. 
 
And I feel it has a better tasting chocolaty coating.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

I've never had a Clark bar. So for now, I'll have to go with Butterfiner.


----------



## bevreview steve (Jan 11, 2000)

No worries... the more, the merrier.  Butterfinger all the way... Clark Bar just doesn't have any character. Though nothing beats a good ole Tootsie Roll.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

ooohhhhh tootsie roll..............

right now nothing beats a frozen reeses cup..........

Since the events of last month and the insanity of life in and around NYC I find myself craving all kinds of junk food..............and mashed potatoes............................hummmmmm.
Candy Keeps me relativly sane!:bounce:


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

a very cold Dark Zero -- Dark Chocolate Mini-Bars with Cool Melting Cocoa Filling, 40% Cocoa. Made by Meurisse, an affiliate of Côte d'Or. Similar to photo, has a gold wrapper.

That one gets me :bounce:


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

This is no contest. As the noted nutritionist Bart Simpson says:

"Au contraire, mon fraire. The Butterfinger group has the
chocolatey, crispity, peanut-buttery taste essential for survival."

BTW, Can you Name That Candy Bar?


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Got KitKat, CoffeCrisp, Aero and O'Henry!


----------



## 1538 (Jun 3, 2001)

...Almond Joy, Mounds, One of the ones we're talking about, Cadbury Caramel,...Rollo...Snickers, Milky Way. Anybody know the green one on the second page? Looks minty - I want it!:lips: 

Kimmie- what's CoffeCrisp?


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

I can name almost all of them...I'm not sure that is something I should be proud of.

Butterfinger=Clark Bar, but I would probably buy a Butterfinger before I would a Clark Bar. Name recognition, you know?

By the way, one I rarely run into but love are Toffee-fays [not sure that is how it is spelled]. Remember the song:

_Toffee-fay is too good for kids, Toffee-fay is made for grown-ups!!!_


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Whippets any day.!
For those of you unfortunate enough to have to live without this fabulous cookie, make a batch and you'll understand how addictive they are.

*Whippets* 
24 Cookies

3 cups flour
1/2 cup sugar
1/2 teaspoon salt
3/4 teaspoon baking powder
3/8 teaspoon baking soda
1/2 teaspoon ground cinnamon
12 tablespoons butter
3 eggs, whisked together
Homemade marshmallows, recipe follows
Chocolate glaze, recipe follows

Blend the dry ingredients in a mixer fitted with a paddle attachment. Add the butter and mix on low speed until sandy. Add the eggs and mix to combine. Form the dough into a disk, wrap and refrigerate at least 1 hour and up to 3 days. When ready to bake, grease a cookie sheet or line it with parchment paper or a nonstick baking mat. Heat the oven to 375 degrees F.

On a lightly floured surface, roll out the dough to 1/8-inch thickness. Use a cookie cutter to cut out small rounds of dough, 1 to 1 1/2 inches. Transfer to the prepared pan and bake until light golden brown, about 10 minutes. Let cool to room temperature.

Pipe a «kiss» of marshmallow onto each cookie. Let set at room temperature for 2 hours.

Line a cookie sheet with parchment or a nonstick baking mat. One at a time, gently drop the marshmallow-topped cookies into the hot chocolate. Lift out with a fork and let excess chocolate drip back into the bowl. Place on the prepared pan and let set at room temperature until the coating is firm, about 1 to 2 hours.

Note: if you don't want to make your own marshmallows, you can cut a large marshmallow in half and place on the cookie base. Heat in a preheated 350-degree oven to slump the marshmallow slightly, it will expand and brown a little. Let cool, then proceed with the chocolate dipping.

Homemade marshmallows

1/4 cup water 
1/4 cup light corn syrup
3/4 cup sugar
1 tablespoon powdered gelatin
2 tablespoons cold water
2 egg whites 
1/4 teaspoon pure vanilla extract

Combine the water, corn syrup, and sugar in a saucepan, bring to a boil until «soft-ball» stage, or 235 degrees on a candy thermometer. Meanwhile, sprinkle the gelatin over the cold water and let dissolve. Remove the syrup from the heat, add the gelatin, and mix. Whip the whites until soft peaks form and pour the syrup into the whites. Add the vanilla and continue whipping until stiff. Transfer to a pastry bag.

Chocolate Glaze

12 ounces semisweet chocolate
2 ounces cocoa butter or vegetable oil

Melt the 2 ingredients together in the top of a double boiler or a bowl set over barely simmering water.


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

:lips: Clark bar! OMG, I haven't had one of those in about twenty years. Why? Darned if I know, but I'm sure going to go out and get one. LOL After that, it would be Sky Bar.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

A picture is worth a thousand words.... Here it is the Whippet:


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

Oooo Isa, I remember them now. I grew up on them. Now I'll have to find them too. How could I ever forget them when my grandmother kept them in the house for me?


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

That's the Aero (mint flavour). The regular one is better, unless you love mint with chocolate, which I don't.

A Coffee Crisp is similar to KitKat but thicker:








here's the Coffee Crisp

and here's the KitKat


----------



## bevreview steve (Jan 11, 2000)

I hope not combined with the candy bars!


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Pasta, on occasion when I buy a box, I keep it in the freezer. It is then easier to eat all the chocolate, and keep the marshmallow for the end. :lips:


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

:bounce: 
I never thought about that one, Isa. What a great idea!


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

TRICK OR TREAT!  um...er...I guess the devil made me do it...or maybe a second childhood? All this candy talk is driving me crazy! droooool


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

down here in ny we call those mallomars. cookie, marshmallow coated in chocolate. 

Clark bars were out of the loop for a while and another company or individual came in and put them back into production.

Remember Quisp Cereal?

Toffefay are the weirdest, cup o' caramel!


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Clark Bars are originally from Pittsburgh. I, too, am originally from Pittsburgh. Therefore, my vote is for the Clark Bar !


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

m brown: for a whole thread on Quisp, see Chowhound

Hey, Mallomars are in season again! :bounce:


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

Another Death Match? Quisp v. Quake?


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

Here's my vote


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

OOOOOOOO Kyle


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

I outsmarted myself! I made my choice go away. Here it is again.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Butterfinger is tops for me.


----------



## lynne (Oct 6, 2001)

Out of those two - a Clark Bar -- but! what really makes my tummy happy is a cold Fifth Avenue! Yumm !


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Lynn, I origonally had 5th ave bar included but did not know quite how to work the poll feature.
I think 5th ave has a bit more depth in the filling!


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Think I should go shopping across the border for some candy bars :lips: this weekend.... Wonder how's the traffic at the border these days.


----------



## 1538 (Jun 3, 2001)

Thanks, Kimmie! I like mint with just about anything :lips: Does the Coffee Crisp taste really coffee-y?

Isa, if you're going North, can I come with?


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Hi CJ,

The coffee taste is rather subtle. I like it for the crunch and the chocolate! :lips:


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

The more the merrier....


----------

